# New Saxon Monks



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

So here is my new pair of saxon monks. The male is the light one and the female is the darker one


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

wow they are beautiful!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great Pigeons


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

They're beautiful!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful birds!!


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone !!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They are really pretty and seem to have Mookee heads---what is that black thing in one of the pictures in the back ground--kinda looks like a black fantail type bird--and if it is-- It's the biggest one I ever saw---but your grey and white birds are beautiful and healthy looking...c.hert


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks ,and that black thing is indeed a black fantail ,here is a better pic of him at a show.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Nice saxon monks! How'd you do with your black fan at the show.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Flashy birds!


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks ,I wone Reseve show champion for the fantail.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice, they look very content in their new home...good luck with them!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Startail Fan said:


> Thanks ,I wone Reseve show champion for the fantail.


Well, thats good!!


----------

